# Food Safety News Fri 12/13/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 13, 2019)

Food Safety News
Fri 12/13/2019 





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* EU notes rise in foodborne outbreak illnesses and deaths in 2018*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 13, 2019 12:07 am The number of people getting sick, being hospitalized and dying in foodborne outbreaks in Europe increased in 2018, according to the annual report on zoonoses. Salmonella caused almost one in three outbreaks last year with Salmonella Enteritidis behind one in five. Salmonella in egg products was the highest risk agent and food pair based on...  Continue Reading



* Cookie season in the midst of flour recalls*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 13, 2019 12:06 am Most people know it’s unsafe to eat raw dough, but most only think of the dangers of raw eggs and the risk of Salmonella. In light of recent flour recalls, it’s important to remember that raw flour can be just as dangerous as raw eggs. There have been two separate flour recalls this week alone,...  Continue Reading



* Victim of E. coli O157:H7 outbreak sues ALDI in federal court over poison romaine*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 13, 2019 12:04 am UPDATE— A common grower with multiple romaine fields in California’s Salinas growing region is likely responsible for all three current E. coli O157: H7 outbreaks. That was the word in a late Thursday update from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). FDA, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and California state government...  Continue Reading



* Six inmates held by Nebraska jail test positive for salmonella*
By News Desk on Dec 13, 2019 12:03 am Testing has revealed that six men incarcerated at Nebraska’s Lincoln Correctional Center (LCC) became infected with salmonella, on or around November 22, 2019. Others also became sick around the same time period with similar symptoms but were not tested. All are recovering from their symptoms. Dr. Harbans Deol, medical director at the Nebraska Department of...  Continue Reading



* FSIS publishes report on foreign equivalency audit for Spain*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 13, 2019 12:02 am An on-site audit team from USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has found Spain’s food safety inspection system for raw and processed meat remains equivalent to that of the United States. The on-site equivalence verification audit team from FSIS visited Spain from May 20 through June 5, 2019. The public release of the report...  Continue Reading


----------

